# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  Guys that want to gain 25+lbs per cycle.

## HawaiianPride.

This will come in handy to all the 20,000 kids we get on a day to day basis looking to juice up when they are clearly not ready and are completely uneducated on the correct usage of Anabolic Steroids .

Enjoy the read, and use these tools to help better yourselves in the now, and in the future for your sake.




*"Here’s some info for guys who want to gain 20-25lbs on a cycle.*


Everyone wants to know how to gain high poundages on a cycle. We’ve all got a “friend” in a gym somewhere that gained 25lbs on his last cycle and we want to do the same. We ask ourselves…What is his secret? Is the juice he’s taking that good? Is it a good diet in conjunction with the test.. is that what is responsible? Well, here’s the answer.. NO, his particular anabolic compound of choice be it Sustanon , Winstrol , Dbol , Tren , etc… isn’t so great that whoever takes one of those compounds will grow.. nor is his diet so “on” that he will gain more than us.

Here’s the truth.. and some of you won’t like it.. Some of you may even get pissed off.. The reason these guys grow so much on their cycles is because they shouldn’t even be using steroids to begin with… And that’s the truth… That may sound a bit confusing.. yes? Well allow me to elaborate…

You take a 20 yr old male. He has been lifting on and off for six months or so… He’s about 6 foot tall maybe a little shorter.. 5’10” or so.. He weighs about 165lbs.. He’s got a little bit of definition.. nothing big.. when his shirt is off people can tell he’s been working out.. He decides one day that he wants to take steroids, He sees the really big guys in the gym and he wants to be like them right now.. he doesn’t want to wait any longer.. in his mind six months has been long enough.. So he gets on the internet.. he finds a message board similar to this one.. he reads a little .. finds a hook up.. and decides to run 250mg of test and 300mg of deca for two months and ends up weighing around 185 or 190.. All of his friends are amazed.. he’s amazed He’s put on some size.. he looks like a weight lifter.. he doesn’t look like someone who could compete.. but he looks like he’s finally arrived on the Body building scene… His closest friends are so impressed that they want to run the exact same cycle .. He tells them exactly what he did.. how he ate etc… Now, a few months go by.. all of a sudden the kid is back to around 165 maybe 170.. He thinks.. “Oh man.. I’ve got to get back on cycle.. I need those drugs to be big.. if I don’t.. I just can’t grow… Steroids require that I stay on all the time to maintain the kind of size that I want”… I guess that’s what he has to do; huh; stay on all the time?

Now, here’s the reason he gained 25lbs on his cycle.. He was so far from his genetic potential that once the anabolic compounds were introduced into his system he grew like a weed.. His body didn’t need to struggle to put on that mass, because it was quite capable of adding that much mass naturally.. The steroids just sped it up..

it is for lack of a better or more accurate word.. a short cut to get to where he could have gotten natural anyway. His inevitable weight loss after coming off his "super" cycle wasn’t from the lack of steroids.. it was from a lack of a proper foundation.. a Lack of proper training skills, and a lack of muscular maturation…

Here’s the deal.. guys who need steroids aren’t the guys who are growing 25+lbs per cycle.. they are gaining 10lbs and hopefully keeping 5-8.. They are struggling to even do that.. I’ll tell you from personal experience.. I am 30 yrs old 6’2” .. I am 284lbs currently.. I am 17% BF (I’m a power lifter/strongman.. so I keep a little extra fat on me)…If I wanted to keep the same body fat % I have now and weigh 300lbs.. I would have to run a very long cycle. or in all honesty it will take me two full cycles to get to 3 bills..

An average cycle for me is about 750mg Test, 450mg Deca, 300mg EQ and Some Dbol in the front and at the end… Those are some fairly heavy dosages...Why don’t I gain 25lbs per cycle?

Because No matter how much gear I take.. no matter how much I eat.. my body is so far beyond it’s genetic potential that I simply can’t add that kind of radical mass anymore..

My body does a fairly good job of maintaining mass when I’m not on cycle.. but I do drop weight regardless.. and in truth, the only reason my body maintains it’s size as well as it does is because of Muscle maturation.. My body is used to carrying around that muscle.. it’s not a shock to my body to carry it around.. And I built a solid mass foundation naturally years ago.. I reached my genetic potential before I started using juice.. Lifting was a habit and a lifestyle for me because I played football from Junior high through College.

I’ve worked out in gyms all over the country.. and I have been doing so for the better part of a decade.. and I'll tell you, I have seen a lot of little guys blow up for a couple of months from a cycle only to deflate a couple of months later. It's the truth.. Muscle Maturation plays a huge key in keeping mass... that and proper training skills.. (and no hitting bench 3 days a week and squatting once every few months doesn't count)

So in truth, when you hear about some guy who gained 25-30lbs off of a cycle.. Please keep in mind that he is probably some impatient tiny punk that could have easily gained the same amount of muscle had he just been a little more patient.. If he had just been focused on learning how to train.. focused on how to eat…

This is a lifestyle.. there are no short cuts if you want to be the real deal.... There will never be a fly by nighter even win the smallest amateur comp in booney freaking Iowa if he hasn't been serious for years...

It's important that you guys learn that Juice may seem like the best short cut in the beginning... but whenever you add that much mass that quickly from gear.. Your body isn’t going to be ready for it.. it will literally fight you to keep it.. the sudden size and strength will stress the ligaments, tendons, bones and central nervous system and Your body will do everything that it can to shed those rapid muscle gains.. Decent muscle mass is only kept through time and hard work (cough.. cough.. it's a cliché.. but it's still true).. and it's important that your gains aren't so fast that the body can't adjust healthfully to it’s new weight gain..

I've been on the boards for years.. and I'll tell you, 80% of the people on these boards are wannabes and posers.. they are guys who won’t even be working out six months from now.. They are impatient and are looking for the shortcut.. they may even get a few short term results.. but in the long run they will come out behind everyone else (and when I say long run.. i mean less than a year or two)

These kind of guys will never be anything more than a hobbyist.. and in truth...that is probably the case in every other aspect of their lives as well, not just weight lifting..

So in the end my advice is this.. if you are wanting to add some mass. and you’re stuck.. learn a different training method.. change your diet.. and if you’re a good size.. (that’s when everyone who is in the room with you knows you’re a weight lifter.. if you walk in a room, and everyone in there doesn’t know that you lift… you are not ready for steroids) then come and sit down.. and we’ll talk about steroids.. until then… Learn how to train.. learn how to eat.. and spend some time in the gym.. you’ll be so much better off in the end…

-Created by Phreezer."

----------


## iwill

I am 21 years old 6 feet tall and 8% bodyfat and 170lb. I have been lifting since I was 17 and I prob use to weight around 120lb then with same height, am I ready to do my first cycle now?

----------


## Big

> *I am 21 years old* 6 feet tall and 8% bodyfat and 170lb. I have been lifting since I was 17 and I prob use to weight around 120lb then with same height, am I ready to do my first cycle now?


nope

----------


## iwill

why? any more info please

----------


## Big

> why? any more info please


http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=398146

----------


## danimal79

great read!

----------


## 3dime

I love this post.. great advice!

----------


## dec11

well said,great post

----------


## HawaiianPride.

Bump.

----------


## Rizdizzle

Well said

----------


## Baseball_Player85

great read.

----------


## HawaiianPride.

Bump.

----------


## HawaiianPride.

> Bump.


^^^^^^^

----------


## noMuscles

Straight, to the point, informative. Thanks for this post!  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Gaspari1255

Bump...Excellent post.

----------


## G.P.

Great read. Most people don't realize this until after the fact & much later in life.
Needs to be stickied!

----------


## maxdose

So true about the fly by night wannabes-great read.

----------


## Sicko

Yeh those are generally the ones that think with size comes power and respect,only to find out these also only come from hardwork and dedication.
They give AAS a bad wrap by gettin swole and running around acting tough just to get thier ass beat. cuz 10 weeks of slammin gear doesnt make you a bodybuilder and those soon to lose muscles wont make you a tough guy.You gotta earn everything in this life if you expect it to mean anything to yourself and those around you.
SELF RESPECT+SELF ESTEEM+DEDICATIOIN=POWER

----------


## Arkanfil

I do agree with you and its really informative, yet i want to ask u one Q if we combine the cycle with being serious, hard work and strict diet; not just to show of some muscle or to get people attention but for self esteem, even after finishing the cycle and the PTC does it really work ? And what are the results? Can i achieve my target off being a good bodybuilder?

----------


## HawaiianPride.

Yes. You can be a good bodybuilder without Steroids as well.

----------


## Arkanfil

> Yes. You can be a good bodybuilder without Steroids as well.


thanks bro :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Reed

I remember reading that a while back.

So true.

If you want to be good at any sport, the best thing you can do is go as far as you can naturally, and then start real low on the cycling chart, I'd personally suggest lower than what we all recommend. 

But sadly most that come here are all about now and don't want to pay there dues. You want to be 250, 270, 300lb monster in the gym you gotta do what the others did. Time in the gym and even MORE time in the kitchen. The smarter, more dedicated you can be the quicker it may come.

----------


## Reed

Good video to watch for those that want it.

Love this video. its the best

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kf6r0D3SEA

----------


## powerliftmike

Good Post HawaiianPride! It really is the true, seen it first hand. You will find that getting 5 lbs gained a year (and thats even with cruising!!) becomes a real bitch when you are advanced, and consider yourself lucky with 2-3 lbs!! But it adds up over time.

The way I feel about it, or a good rule of thumb, is the faster you gain, the faster you loose. It takes a while to grow muscle, no getting around that. If you want to gain bulk and strength in the short term, yes anadrol and dbol are good options (like before a contest or something)...but you need to just grind it out month after month with the injectables if you really wanna gain true muscle.

----------


## steroidsarebad

The more I read the more I realize I am not ready to do steroids . I already bought the whole cycle so I am probably gonna have to throw it away.

----------


## powerliftmike

> The more I read the more I realize I am not ready to do steroids. I already bought the whole cycle so I am probably gonna have to throw it away.


Did you buy them before signing up here with username "steroidsarebad" lol??

----------


## D7M

> The more I read the more I realize I am not ready to do steroids. I already bought the whole cycle so I am probably gonna have to throw it away.


They should last for several years.




> Did you buy them before signing up here with username "steroidsarebad" lol??


 :LOL:

----------


## steroidsarebad

> They should last for several years.


The exp. date is listed for Aug 2011. I work in biotech and most are exp dates are bs and usually the items can be used years and years after wards. Would Testosterone be the same?





> Did you buy them before signing up here with username "steroidsarebad" lol??


lol My girlfriend was in the room when I was signing up actually, she said "Steroids are bad" when she saw I was on Steroid .com, so I used that as the name for here.

And yea, I bought the stuff about six months ago and was gonna wait until Jan 2011 to run it but I might wait another year after that. I guess I am just eager because at 22 years old my test levels are around 350 ng/dL

----------


## HawaiianPride.

> I remember reading that a while back.
> 
> So true.
> 
> If you want to be good at any sport, the best thing you can do is go as far as you can naturally, and then start real low on the cycling chart, I'd personally suggest lower than what we all recommend. 
> 
> But sadly most that come here are all about now and don't want to pay there dues. You want to be 250, 270, 300lb monster in the gym you gotta do what the others did. Time in the gym and even MORE time in the kitchen. The smarter, more dedicated you can be the quicker it may come.





> Good video to watch for those that want it.
> 
> Love this video. its the best
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kf6r0D3SEA





> Good Post HawaiianPride! It really is the true, seen it first hand. You will find that getting 5 lbs gained a year (and thats even with cruising!!) becomes a real bitch when you are advanced, and consider yourself lucky with 2-3 lbs!! But it adds up over time.
> 
> The way I feel about it, or a good rule of thumb, is the faster you gain, the faster you loose. It takes a while to grow muscle, no getting around that. If you want to gain bulk and strength in the short term, yes anadrol and dbol are good options (like before a contest or something)...but you need to just grind it out month after month with the injectables if you really wanna gain true muscle.


Couldn't agree more, fellas.

Reed - love that video. Zhasni never ceases to fail...



*Bump.*

----------


## fig

> *SELF RESPECT+SELF ESTEEM+DEDICATIOIN=POWER*


Good way to put it  :7up:

----------


## gbrice75

BUMP. GREAT read HP.

----------


## 0331FTW

Makes sense. These guys are the ones with something to prove.

----------


## HawaiianPride.

Thanks for the bump^

----------


## BigJuice777

So True!!! So much hard work is required to get to a point where juice is even a good option. I'm 33 now, been busting my ass for years, and just starting my first cycle in a few months.... Great read!!!!

----------


## htownusmc

I'm 33 and have been wanting to do steroids for a while. While i was in the corps I did a cycle of Test and Deca . The only problem is I can't seem to locate a person or place to buy them. Anyone able to help me out. I live in Cypress TX right outside Houston.

----------


## bruary17

> I'm 33 and have been wanting to do steroids for a while. While i was in the corps I did a cycle of Test and Deca. The only problem is I can't seem to locate a person or place to buy them. Anyone able to help me out. I live in Cypress TX right outside Houston.


Haha! ....awesome. read the rules!!!!!!!!!

----------


## cro

alot of leather necks on here .semper fi/happy marine corps b-day/happy veterans day/ 2nd bn 4rth marines here bro....stay on this site for some time do your research and you will find most of the answers your looking 4 .read rules and be tactfull and you will make friends.

----------


## lookinforinsight

Well respected message.

----------


## Cheetah

One of the best posts i have seen, great!
simple and to the point.

----------


## Cheetah

One of the best posts i have seen, great!
simple and to the point.

----------


## Dukkit

*sniff sniff* this is a beautiful thread.

----------


## Viggo

Insightful read. 

Funny, I can remember those obviously roided jack-asses from high school. Something to prove. 

I am now 39 and training hard for years. Competed twice in past two yrs but have found the goal of becoming a lean 210 lbs nearly unattainable. 
Decided to use AAS. 
Now in week 10 of cycle and have been discouraged at a mere 10 lbs of gain.
It appears that I shouldn't be. Small steps of quality gains.

----------


## warlord_wang

> Good video to watch for those that want it.
> 
> Love this video. its the best
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kf6r0D3SEA


 :Tear: I've watched that video about 50 times today.The message in that video transcends body building & applies to every aspect of life. Might sound odd or stupid but that video really changed my life

----------


## karen

good post

----------


## boz

> I've watched that video about 50 times today.The message in that video transcends body building & applies to every aspect of life. Might sound odd or stupid but that video really changed my life


Powerful stuff that clip, very deep. 1st time watcher here, it did make me tingle lol

----------


## Sir Anabolic

This cleared a lot up. Great advice. I'm going to back off for now as suggested.

----------


## covert025

This is an awesome thread.
I am on my first cycle and I was wondering why I was only up +10-11lbs towards the end of my cycle when I see people talking about gaining 25-30lb on their first cycle. My diet was not the problem either, I was eating quality food and plenty of it.

I guess I am in the average gain range. Feels good to know.

----------


## warlord_wang

Whos the guy at 1:35-1:40?

----------


## dav1dg90

Great post learned alot bro

----------


## dt725

I appreciate the message, thanks

----------


## warlord_wang

> Whos the guy at 1:35-1:40?


 nobody know?

----------


## Scrappy11

Bump

Best post I've read in a while!

----------


## HawaiianPride.

> nobody know?


johnny jackson. just placed 3rd at grand prix and 7th at the arnold. he trains at my gym with branch.

----------


## terraj

> Whos the guy at 1:35-1:40?


Thats lee labrada

----------


## HawaiianPride.

> Thats lee labrada


i stand corrected, JJ was right before him.

----------


## Dominick0221

Good read!

----------


## Tay-boe

Great post bro.

----------


## HawaiianPride.

> Great post bro.


Thanks TB

----------


## tigerspawn

Bump

----------


## Doom44

Good read

----------


## Live for the PUMP

Someone brought this out of the wood works.. What a great post that makes 100% sense.

----------


## Enfermo

good stuff

----------


## BBJT200

Great point, i think too many people are expecting steroids to 'magically' put on 25 lbs every time. it's not dosage dependent, it just takes time!

----------


## Java Man

Excellent writing and reading. Glad to see this old post got bumped. So true and although the posers mentioned obviously can't be helped, if this causes even one person to build the foundation first instead of jumping on juice it's worth the time it took to write it. I so wish there was a resource like this available when I got started with lifting. I have managed to.gain 80lbs over the years and kept it, but I started too early and yo-yo'd in weight the first few years. only after a seasoned gym rat told me I want ready and showed me how to build that foundation did I realize why. I wasted a lot of time, money, and could have screwed up my health. Luckily I didn't do the latter.

----------


## Granovich

good thread. not always accurate cuz i have seen few guys who gained 20 lbs in cycle and kept almost all of it after pct. lost some definition as its very normal but definitetly kept 80% or size atleast. it all comes down to determination, diet habbits and how hard you train and sleep... HGH helps too

----------


## Granovich

double post

----------


## BunkerPunk

No BS, I like it. Well said, great read.

----------


## littlemansyndrome

Great post really telling the truth in the matter, 
70% of the people online reading this got angry,
But all of the people who have been around aas for years know this happens 
It's better to search for slower keep able gains than extreme puff come and go lbs

----------


## turkeybacon

So true

----------


## TJ413

Great read! I, myself am planning on doing a cycle one day but not until I'm educated n ready

----------


## kawasaki

Fantastic and so true

----------


## Megalodon6

Good read

----------


## thomasfreddy

I'm 40 prob done 5 cycles sinse I was 
32ish 
Not done anything for last 2 years 
The reason I'm having another go 
Is cos I stop drinking while cycling 
That means I'm not sniffing coke either 
3 months clean no drunk coke or shit 
Food ..... Plus my natural levels of test 
Are dropping so right now I feel sexy and 
Strong 
500 mg test e pw 
150 tren ace pw split mon tue wed 
Test e 12 weeks 
Tren ace first 6-8 weeks 
Nolva 2 weeks after last jab 
40/40/20/20

----------


## thomasfreddy

I'm 40 prob done 5 cycles sinse I was 
32ish 
Not done anything for last 2 years 
The reason I'm having another go 
Is cos I stop drinking while cycling 
That means I'm not sniffing coke either 
3 months clean no drunk coke or shit 
Food ..... Plus my natural levels of test 
Are dropping so right now I feel sexy and 
Strong 
500 mg test e pw 
150 tren ace pw split mon tue wed 
Test e 12 weeks 
Tren ace first 6-8 weeks 
Nolva 2 weeks after last jab 
40/40/20/20

----------


## lovbyts

Nice so you are trading one drug for another? Try staying clean, having a good diet and being in the gym for a good 3 years before using ANY aas or anything. No one is really going to help you here at this point because you arent helping yourself with this attitude. 
3 months being clean is a nothing and you are right at the normal falling off the train stage. Fix your life and habit before starting something else. The gym is a good place to start but using any aas isnt.

----------


## thomasfreddy

Been training for 15 years ... Im a healthy 
Eater when I get my mind to it 
Cholesterol is low (below 4 ) 
I use coke once a month would not 
Consider that a problem 
Thanks for the reply

----------


## lovbyts

Well then I would not bother to mention it next time and besides that it's against the rules to talk about any recreational drugs use.

You should really start a new thread asking your cycle questions.

----------


## thomasfreddy

Ok mate I hear ya 
Sorry to anyone who got offended 
By my posts

----------


## motivated247

This is a great read! Bumped

----------


## -Ender-

To the top

----------

